# internet jargon



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

ok, ive tried to figure this stuff out from time and context clues, however, this is the only forum im on and............

i dont know what any of these abbreviated messages stand for.
somebody help!!!!!!!

what is ROFL?

what's LOL mean?

please translate this crazy internet slang for me and all the other folks out there that dont have a clue. 
im sure theres other abbreviations i havent thought of so if you think of any please add some-thanks


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2002)

rolling on floor laughing
laughing out load


These are realling simple ones some of the others can be complacated  but most are simply the first letter of the words some cant be fully translated into words here LMAO   
Im not up on all the internet stuff but a few are common to most sites.  The trouble comes when you get people inventing there own shortcuts and then they expect eveyone to know what they mean
Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

^_^ is a varient on smilies I've seen used as is >_<;;;

The first is a happy face, the latter is a -very annoyed- face.  the ;;; indicates a 'sweat drop' which is often found in Anime showing annoyance.

ROFLMAO is rolling on floor laughing my **** off

IMHO in my honest opinion

IMO in my opinion

SNAFU situation normal, all fouled up

FUBAR  fouled up beyond all repair.

GROK - know.  as in "Do you Grok it?"  (hacker speak)

LMAO laughing my **** off


If I can think of any more I'll toss em up.


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^^_^


----------



## Dronak (Oct 14, 2002)

I have a list that contains most of the more commonly used abbreviations/acronyms as well as some other ones I've found.  It's not meant to be a comprehensive list though, so don't be too surprised if you can't find something there.  It should have most of what you'd want to look up though.  That list is at http://www.astro.umd.edu/~marshall/abbrev.html   I also have a list of smileys/emoticons and other 1 line symbols I've collected over the years.  This is semi-comprehensive in that it contains everything I can remember finding, seeing, or being sent.  That list is at http://www.astro.umd.edu/~marshall/smileys.html   One little warning though, which you'll see in the files -- not all material is appropriate for all viewers and don't yell at me if you don't like something, I just collected the stuff, I didn't create it.  Hopefully these two lists will help explain the different smileys and abbreviations used around the internet.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I've seen used as is >_< *



That one looked like Cartman on South Park when I first looked at it.  "Nooo Kitty, that's my pot pie!"  

Take care


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2002)

Heh...I never thought of that..but, youre right!  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 15, 2002)

Ahhhh.......but are any of you ready for the Kirby dance?

    <(--<)  <(-  -)> (>--)>

And theres also the others such as

-_-'

¬_¬



O_O

O_+

and so on.....


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 4, 2002)

The term actually comes from R.A. Heinlein's classic Stranger in a Strange Land.

Cthulhu


----------

